# Slag containing gold from a smelt



## yvonbug (Sep 28, 2011)

I searched for this but didn't find anything refering to what I want to ask. So, I've got the slag left after I had a smelt done back in '93. It has very small beads of gold throughout it. Beads of nice pure gold. Nice very round beads. But they are pretty small and are embedded in the glass-like, dark grey slag. IF I Felt like it, how would I collect the beads out of this stuff? Just crush and grind the stuff down to powder? I couldn't pick the beads out cuz some are really small and anyways, I'm getting on in years and my sight isn't all that good. Could I put it in some kind of solution that would dissolve the slag?
Or what? Should I even bother with it?


----------



## nickvc (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd just crush it and pan the metals out or if you can't be bothered with that just put the crushed material in AR or Hcl chlorox and dissolve the gold out. Re melting and pouring into a cone mould would also work if you have one or access to one.


----------



## yvonbug (Sep 28, 2011)

Panning seems like it would be difficult cuz the crushed slag gets all slimy and THEN it starts to harden up again. Not like it was before, but like chunky, slimy crunched glass that breaks apart easy. If it acted just like sand or dirt, that'd be a good way to do it. But it gets all weird when wet.


----------



## Claudie (Sep 28, 2011)

You could try reheating it and adding some soda ash to liquify the slag, letting the Gold pool together on the bottom.


----------



## yvonbug (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a good idea, but I have a 1gal. bucket full. I could do a little bit each time I go to make a button of my regular gold, then do a few batches of that slag. I'll have to get some more dishes from Lasersteve, though. Do it in a separate dish. Thanks! Both of you! I'm still going to have my husband try the panning of it. Maybe even dry pan it a little and see if that works, first. Then wet pan it. But I think Claudie has the answer there to this stuff. Now all I've got to do is find my soda ash. I've packed it somewhere's. Had to move twice since I last used it. Thanks, guys!


----------



## 4metals (Sep 28, 2011)

This has been hashed out before, try this method;

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=5689&hilit=flourospar&start=0


----------



## yvonbug (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, I went to it and it has _alot_ of info I could use! Thanks again! Yvonbug


----------

